# Boykin spaniel



## bassfisher2010 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just wanting to know some things about these dogs. Are they used for pointing or just retrieving? Also how are they as far as companions. Any other additional info is welcome.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

bassfisher2010 said:


> Just wanting to know some things about these dogs. Are they used for pointing or just retrieving? Also how are they as far as companions. Any other additional info is welcome.


They are excellent companions. As to field work, they are very birdy. Don't know if they will point but will retrieve until they drop dead. I am on my second Boykin.


----------



## Scott Yancey (Jul 23, 2013)

Boykins are the perfect dog for me, they are great retrievers plus great companions.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 23, 2013)

Boykin's are flushers, not pointers and they are great companions and family dogs.


----------



## dmc308 (Jul 23, 2013)

Setter Jax said:


> Boykin's are flushers, not pointers and they are great companions and family dogs.



exactly, had mine for almost 6 years.  Great dog, and perfect size


----------



## BBowman (Jul 24, 2013)

I have my first boykin. She is four months old.  She is already attached to my hip but loves everyone in the house.  She is a natural hunter and has energy that is out of this world.  She also has an incredible nose.  My family loves our little boykin.  I can't wait till she starts retrieving.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a boykin that is about 6 years old.  They are fine dogs and mine is a great companion.  His 2 priorities in life are first, retrieving and second, riding in the truck.  If doing either, he is happy as can be!  In respect to hunting, mine has a great nose and loves to swim.  The only downside to hunting is I don't get to hunt him as much as he should be hunted.  He definitely has the potential to be a great dog.  They do tend to be energetic, which could potentially be a positive or negative.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 25, 2013)

They're ok!


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thay are fantastic. love to retrieve. Mine will be 5 in oct. I use her for bloodtrailing. Outdoor life did an article on hunting dogs a couple of years ago and rated them as the most versatile of all breeds. They get so attached to their owners that I do not recoomend them as a kennel dog.
 Nimrod, who is your friend in McRae? Born and raised there, might know them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 28, 2013)

Boykins are great dogs. I have seen them out do labs. I am a lab man. My next dog was going to be a Boykin until I rescued a starving beagle that some low life had shoot. You see what he looks like now.


----------



## jsav (Jul 28, 2013)

I love my little boykin, she wont hardly leave my side except to go get a bird.


----------



## bluetickdog (Jul 28, 2013)

I got my first boykin around 8 months ago shes at a trainer now went watched her work really impressed with her. Good family dog also


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 28, 2013)

How are they on shedding and odor?  I'm looking at getting one and keeping it indoors in my house.  Just looking for something smaller that doesn't smell too bad and doesnt shed like crazy that I can use for duck/dove hunting.


----------



## mschlapa (Jul 28, 2013)

I have had a few Boykins in for training in the last few years and they are neat little dogs. For retrieving dove or ducks in small water they should be fine. Just be careful and do your homework, make sure you buy a pup from a reputable breeder that is trying to produce dogs that are healthy and will hunt. Like most other breeds there are people breeding for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## GLS (Jul 28, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Boykins are great dogs. I have seen them out do labs. I am a lab man. My next dog was going to be a Boykin until I rescued a starving beagle that some low life had shoot. You see what he looks like now.



That's a good thing you have done.  Glad to see you haven't spoiled him.    Gil


----------



## jsav (Jul 29, 2013)

boykins do shed but not to bad and I keep mine inside and she gets a good washing maybe every 3 weeks and thats after being in the water 4 out of every 7 days.


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone know of some good reputable breeders near Cleveland or Cumming?


----------



## Mayor of Munnerlyn (Jul 30, 2013)

I've got a male that just turned 3-months. So far, I'm very pleased. I went with the Boykin for many of the reasons others have mentioned: my wife wanted me to downsize from labs since the dog stays in the house and she was tired of all the dog hair too. I needed a versatile breed for both upland/duck work but a dog that would fit as part of the family with my three young kids. The Boykin did all of these and, in the end, they're just cool little dogs made for the South. I found a breeder through the Midsouth Boykin Spaniel Retriever Club. I would also check the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Society, Carolina - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Retriever Club or the Mid-Atlantic - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Retriever Club. I have been impressed with these groups commitment to keeping Boykins as working dogs.


----------



## Mayor of Munnerlyn (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry, I was abbreviating Boykin Spaniel........check the websites for the Carolina Boykin Spaniel Retriever Club, Mid-Atlantic Boykin Spaniel Retriever Club or the Boykin Spaniel Society.


----------



## jsav (Jul 31, 2013)

The only thing about a boykin is you need to prepare yourself to catch a whole lot of heck from the lab guys.


----------



## BBowman (Jul 31, 2013)

JSAV, don't worry about the Lab guys.  They probably drive big trucks too.


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 31, 2013)

How much do they usually cost? I know it depends on the individual breeder but this being my first hunting dog Im not so keen on spending $1000.


----------



## BBowman (Jul 31, 2013)

I have seen some in the past couple of weeks that ranged from $650 up to $850.  You can also try the Boykin Spaniel Rescue.  Just google Boykin Spaniel Rescue and they should pop up.


----------



## jsav (Aug 1, 2013)

BBowman I dont, I was just trying to give the guy a heads up. Them little possums are great and pretty easy to train.


----------



## BBowman (Aug 1, 2013)

I was just messing with the lab guys.  My lab of 12yrs. passed last July.  I really loved that dog.  Labs are great dogs.  My little Boykin now has me wrapped around her little paw.  She is an absolute joy.  I am attempting to train her myself and she is a lot different in personality than our lab was.


----------



## jsav (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep they are great if you were a little closer I would say lets train one day but Alabama is a little far.


----------



## FOD (Aug 2, 2013)

Nimrod71 said:


> They are a flushing and retrieving dog and they are great companions too.  If you are interested in getting one a friend has a litter of puppies ready to go, he lives in McRae Ga.



I got my Boykin puppy a few years back from a breeder in Mcrae.Awesome dog,healthy,I don't think she's ever even sneezed.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Aug 2, 2013)

I have seen them work at very advanced levels as retrievers AND flushing spaniels in AKC Spaniel Hunt tests, HRC HUnts, and Boykin Spaniel Society trials.  They can do both skills very well.

The folks I know that have them, adore them.  As folks have mentioned, do your due diligence, find a reputable breeder, and find the temperament that will best suit you and the situation in which you will put the dog.

Good luck, and enjoy.


----------



## BBowman (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks jsav. I wish I were closer as well. Check your PM.


----------



## jsav (Aug 14, 2013)

BBowman said:


> Thanks jsav. I wish I were closer as well. Check your PM.



I didnt get your pm.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm in Hazlehurst, not to far from you. I would be interested in getting together and doing some training.


----------

